# The Fourth Kind (2010)



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I watched that last night. As a movie it is slow, but it did get me to jump one time. But I found it to be real interesting. You hear lots of stories here and there. But put the stories and the people together adds something to it. Real or not something happened , and I feel for that lady. I don't know where the reality of the movie starts and ends. But I would recommend checking it out.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry, but that movie was a total fake. The woman, the "real footage" and everything in between the opening and closing credits was fiction. They even had to pay $20,000 to an Alaskan online newspaper because the producers hacked into it and attempted to insert stories that would back up the movie. I would think that it would be false advertising for a movie to claim to be based on actual events and actually be an absolute farce but, apparently, the only thing that legally has to be real are the credits. Don't bother with it. Once you know it's total fiction, the movie is really boring.


----------

